# County Fair Corn Dogs



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

County Fair Corn Dogs

1/3 cup cornmeal
2/3 cup flour
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 beaten egg
2 tablespoons oil
1/2 cup milk
1 tablespoon prepared mustard
1 pound hot dogs (I use Sabrett's or Boar's Head)
Flour for dredging the hot dogs
Oil for frying

Heat the oil to 375 degrees F.

Combine dry ingredients. Add egg, oil, milk and mustard. Mixing well.

Insert wooden skewers (or new Popsicle sticks) lengthwise into hot dogs. Coat with flour, then dip into batter, coating well.

Fry in deep hot oil for 2-3 minutes or till golden brown. Drain on paper towels to absorb any oil. Keep in a warm oven until you use up all of the hot dogs.

Serve with mustard and enjoy!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Rainee, I just love corn dogs and I will try this recipe.


----------

